
I Just Had a Conversation with an AI Lawyer - apsec112
http://associatesmind.com/2016/10/26/just-conversation-ai-lawyer/
======
angersock
See also the _amazing_ conversation over at Popehat:

[https://popehat.com/2016/10/26/if-lawbot-wants-to-know-
about...](https://popehat.com/2016/10/26/if-lawbot-wants-to-know-about-my-
anus-im-sure-it-has-a-reason/)

